# More money,lol



## Jason oliveira (Apr 9, 2020)

Have a 500/1 pushing 2 12" jlw6v2,,,one in a ported one in a sealed.......yes underpowered but still sound amazing,,,,,,,,should I purchase a larger amp say 1200-1500 rms something hi end,,,,,or buy another 500/1,,,,,love the jl amp but am I gonna use more juice with 2 amps,,,rather than one larger amp,,,,,also would that mean 2 base knobs,,,,,,,,and am I doing damage to my equipment having 2 different style enclosures???????


----------



## Mc4life2769 (Jan 6, 2021)

First off reread your post and spell correctly. Two stop hacking **** together. And use an rca online knob and that way two amps one knob.


----------

